# Ammo size



## EagleEA (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi 

Will a 9.5mm steel ball shot with double TBG get a clean rabbit kill??? Or should a use any other type off ammo???

Thanks


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

There are tons of information about hunting with 9,5 mm steel balls, in my opinion this type of ammo are just to small for hunt anything more than frogs or sparrows... its possible to kill a rabbit with a head shot, but if you miss the brain you will probably injury your game. Double TBG is to heavy for 9,5 mm and you will probably get hand slaps.

Try 10 mm lead or 12 mm steel!!

SSPT...


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Have a look at this: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/

It should answer some of your questions.


----------

